# What is your chis weight and age?



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

We went to our first fun dog day on Sunday.

Everyone kept asking what age she was and when i said 11 months they acted REALLY, really surprised that she is not going to get much bigger.

She is 11 months and weighs 3.7 pounds (1650 grams, 1.65 kilos). I don't think she's that small but even other chi owners seem surprised she's so small.

Do they grow at all after they reach 12 months?

Erg, annoyed me when they kept saying is she a teacup and i had to explain that no she's just small, there's no difference between a normal chi and a teacup, it's not a recognised term.

*
I just wondered what other chis on here are age/size wise?*


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

She may get alittle bigger. but probably not much. I want to keep up with this see what the chi. experts say, there's alot of people out there with alot more experience than I have.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody is almost 2 (in September) and he weighs 5 pounds.

And yes, he kept growing and filling out even after he was a year old. He has been the same size/weight for a couple months now, but I've heard that they aren't completely done growing and filling out until they are 1.5 years. Most of the large growth spurts are over by a year, but they still go on to gain some and get a little heavier/bigger after that.

I think that a lot of people just don't have current weights. They go by the weight they were months ago, not realizing that their Chi has actually grown since then. 

I had a lady come up to us when we were walking Brody and her Chi was WAYYYYYYY bigger than Brody in both height and weight and she told me that her Chi weighed 3 pounds. Ummm.... no. ha ha.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Roo is 3 years old and she weighs 5.0 pounds.

Pip is 4 years old and he weighs 5.4 pounds.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I know what you mean about the "teacup" Chihuahua statement..drives me bonkers! Haha..but I always keep a close on my girl's weights because I like to make sure that they are eating and not losing weight because they are so small.

Libby is about 3.4 lbs now at 6 months and Bella has been in the 2.5-2.8 lb range for the past few months now and she is almost 11 months. I usually weigh them one a week, and it's crazy to see how much Libby grows in a weeks matter of time!! I never remember Bella growing that much in a weeks time, but Libby has a totally different body structure. I am hoping Bella thickens up as time goes on. Even though Libby weighs a bit more than Bella, it's weird because they are actually about the same height and length, but you can tell that Libby is much thicker. It's weird how they all have different body structures..some with long legs, short legs, long body, stocky body, etc.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I think that a lot of people just don't have current weights. They go by the weight they were months ago, not realizing that their Chi has actually grown since then.


I think that's very true. A lot of people give older weights. At my chi meetup group a lot of people will say their dog is a certain weight when it's really quite obvious they weigh more.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yes they continue to fill out up to around 18 months.. Bentley was 3.9lbs at 12 months and now at 22 months hes 4.5lbs which he has been for a while now...Twig will be 5 in november and shes 5.3lbs


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think a lot of people want their Chi to be tiny too.. personally id not really be comfortable with a dog under 4lbs.. i have a child who is terrible on her feet and the thought of anything that fragile getting squashed under Abi kills me...

Anyway Daisy is 8 months and 4lb 4oz... she goes up and down like a yoyo stayed 4lb 8oz for 2 months and then lost 4oz... Go figure..

They say double their 12 week weight and add a pound but all dogs are different.. i met 6 Chi's today.. (i know how random is that all in one day) and they were all HUGE compared to my little doo and this lady goes ah look she's gorgeous so so small what is she 2lb and i said Erm no... nearer 4.5lb and she said oh but mines only 3lbs.. UM Okay.. well yes i get some are heavy boned some are short some are tall and to be fair looking at them you'd go more by height length and body condition but i like to think i can tell the difference between a fully grown slightly over weight Chi that is not 3lbs compared to Daisy!!

Anway im rambling.. Daisy should finish up at 5lb 4oz... I dont care if she is over or under..


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila hasnt been weighed at the vet since july 9 and she was 4.2. I tried weighing her just now on the regular scale me holding her then put her down and subtracted and it was 5 lbs. But I don't know how accurate that is! She's kinda round but she's still a puppy so..
she is 21 weeks old today.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> yes they continue to fill out up to around 18 months.. Bentley was 3.9lbs at 12 months and now at 22 months hes 4.5lbs which he has been for a while now...Twig will be 5 in november and shes 5.3lbs


You forgot someone!!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Daisydoo said:


> You forgot someone!!!!


haha i know ...shes actually going to the vets tonight for a booster so will update then lol .. smaller than the other two


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> yes they continue to fill out up to around 18 months.. Bentley was 3.9lbs at 12 months and now at 22 months hes 4.5lbs which he has been for a while now...Twig will be 5 in november and shes 5.3lbs



Thanks everyone, that was really helpful.

Of course i don't mind what weight bella is as long as she is healthy but she attracts so much attention it's hard to even walk to our local post box without 6 people stopping me and they act like she's really freaky to be this small at 11 months so to stop having to explain and put up with the same rehearsed answers im thinking about saying she's just 6 months lol!

LOL, im just really shy and since getting her back I didn't expect all the attention/questions, it can be a bit intimidating when you're just trying to have a quiet walk.

Ideally I'd hoped she would be 4 to 5 pounds because i don't want her to be too fragile so if Bentley put on 0.6 pounds between a year and 1.5 years there is hope she will be over 4 pounds .


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> haha i know ...she actually going to the vets tonight for a booster so .. will update then lol .. smaller than the other two lol


Bahahah check me out on the Ruby offensive lol. IS she gonna be your brood girl? i need more pictures btw!!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Daisy is 2. She weighs between 4.5-5.5 pounds depending on her moods. Right now, she's 5.5 and I wish she'd stay this size.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> I know what you mean about the "teacup" Chihuahua statement..drives me bonkers! Haha..but I always keep a close on my girl's weights because I like to make sure that they are eating and not losing weight because they are so small.
> 
> Libby is about 3.4 lbs now at 6 months and Bella has been in the 2.5-2.8 lb range for the past few months now and she is almost 11 months. I usually weigh them one a week, and it's crazy to see how much Libby grows in a weeks matter of time!! I never remember Bella growing that much in a weeks time, but Libby has a totally different body structure. I am hoping Bella thickens up as time goes on. Even though Libby weighs a bit more than Bella, it's weird because they are actually about the same height and length, but you can tell that Libby is much thicker. It's weird how they all have different body structures..some with long legs, short legs, long body, stocky body, etc.


How do you handle the teacup statement? I need to get a few sentences in my head ready to say something because i get so nervous talking to strangers who seem to not understand mine and Bellas personal space but i feel i have to say something and not let them think teacup is a type of chi.

I know what you mean about different body shapes etc and weight not always looking like size, i thought Bella would look tons bigger at 3.6 pounds but she looks almost the same as when she was 2.5 pounds!

Aw, your bella is teeny tiny too


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Keona is 3.7 lbs - 1.7kgs and she is 8mths old but has been that weight for the past few months .
i don't know how everyone does it with the smaller chi's ,keona just seems so fragile , it drives me nuts kids trying to pick her up which in my book is a big no no , i get the evil look from the parents as if to say its a dog ??? when i ask the child to please not to pick her up , and most of the time it doesn't sink in so i have to tell them again but usually follow it with "im sure mummy doesn't have the money to pay for a broken leg " lol , it just reminds me why i don't have kids haha .


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

when im asked if keona is a teacup i just say ,there is no such thing , people who say they sell teacups are not real breeders and the puppies are more than likely sick .


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol With Chi's its always about size! lol I get a ton of comments from people too hhehehe
Last week when Cujo was at soccer practice with us someone asked his weight and t hen was surprised and said he looked bigger then that weight?! lol
Anyway, Willy is almost a year and a half and as of a week or so ago he was 4 pounds 4 oz (at the vets a few month before he had been 4 pounds 5 oz, so he doesn't seem to fluctuate I guess?). Cujo is 6 months old and as of last week was 3 pounds 3 oz (at the vets a few months ago he was 2 pounds 13 oz). My big chi Luna (LOL) is 10 pounds right on the nose and is 10 months (We are not sure if/what she is a cross with)


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

luna is the same size as my mini foxie Clarince


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> Keona is 3.7 lbs - 1.7kgs and she is 8mths old but has been that weight for the past few months .
> i don't know how everyone does it with the smaller chi's ,keona just seems so fragile , it drives me nuts kids trying to pick her up which in my book is a big no no , i get the evil look from the parents as if to say its a dog ??? when i ask the child to please not to pick her up , and most of the time it doesn't sink in so i have to tell them again but usually follow it with "im sure mummy doesn't have the money to pay for a broken leg " lol , it just reminds me why i don't have kids haha .


Gah, i hate that too! i don't mind if the child is polite, then asks to gently stroke Bella but it makes me fume inside when they don't respect mine or Bellas personal space!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

OK haha...here is the rundown of my purebred chis...all AKC (which doesn't tell you much these days!!)

*Oakley is 14 months old. She was weighed at the vets this past Friday...3.3 lbs*. She has fluctuated between 3.2-3.4 lbs since she was 6 months old. I have also measured her religiously, and she has only gained about .5"inches in height, total, not in length at all. She has "charted" to be 3.5 lbs since about 4.5 months, and was 3.2 lbs at 7 months when she was spayed. That gives you an idea of how much she has/hasn't gained._ I am pretty sure she is an EXCEPTION to the norm_, and even though she is tiny, she is very tall/lanky, at 8.5" tall, and 10" long.

*Trigger is 6 months old this coming Friday. He weighed 6 lbs at the vet's this past Friday, and weighs 5.9 lbs on our scale at home*. I expect he will reach 8+ lbs as an adult, only because his body is still very "puppy-ish" and I just can't imagine him not gaining much. My guess is he will be around 7 lbs at 1 year, and continue to fill out to about 8-8.5 lbs up to 2 years. He is neutered.

*Bryco is 22 weeks (5 months) and is 2 lbs 11 oz. *He has grown like a weed over the last month, once we got his nutrition straightened out. I believe he will be close to a 5 lb adult, which is PREFERABLE lol. I hated having him around as a 1 lb puppy. He was so small...LOL. Anyway, 2 lbs 11 oz but he's a tiny bit pudgy. He's charting at a 3.5-4 lb adult, but I still think he may hit 4.5-5 lbs, guess I will just have to wait and see. He's from some of the same lines as Oakley, and the pups mature early in the lines, so...I guess I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> when im asked if keona is a teacup i just say ,there is no such thing , people who say they sell teacups are not real breeders and the puppies are more than likely sick .


 I tried something like that and they just didn't understand (it was a chi owner too) and said they knew there was such a thing and i didn't want to be confrontational so i just mumbled something and tried to get away.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Oo i never thought of putting measurements, the ones we measure are

Tip of nose to absolute end of tail - 16 inches
height to the tip of her ear from ground - 10.5 inches
neck cirumference - 7 inches 
chest circumference - 10.5 inches
tail - 4.25 inches


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> Oo i never thought of putting measurements, the ones we measure are
> 
> Tip of nose to absolute end of tail - 16 inches
> height to the tip of her ear from ground - 10.5 inches
> ...


I'm talking back of neck to end of butt, length, and shoulder to ground....if that makes sense?


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Rylie: 4lbs, almost 5 years of age

Chloe: 6.5lbs, 4 years of age

Tucker: right under 5lbs, 1 year of age

Emma: 2lbs, 12oz, 25 weeks of age.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Keona is 8.7 in tall 
and 10.6 in long


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

bianca is 2 years & 2 months, this summer she weighs 5lbs, last winter she weighed 5.5 lbs. probably because she gets more exercise in the good weeather


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah I measure daisy the other day
And er fur is over 2 inches thick jeeeeeez
Just under 7.5 inches to withers
11.5 chest
11 neck to tail (shes long)
7.5 neck


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Maisie is almost 7 months old and is 5lb


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Maya hovers between 2lb 10oz and 3 lb 4 oz. She is sickly looking under 3 as she is tall and leggy. 
Bruiser is my big boy and is probably just under 8 pounds. (last vet check he was 7 something but he looks a bit bigger). I think he probably ranges between 7 1/2 and 8 1/2. 
My new Chi!!!!!!! (yay) is estimated to be more of the 5-6 pound range. 

I do think that people use old weight too as I thought Maya was about 2 pounds and she was over 3 when I weighed her once. Oops. But I still get people thinking she is a puppy. She is only 18 months and I do expect her to fill out a little, but I love her daintiness. It is just who she is. Bruiser used to be leaner but has filled out in the neck area and it makes me mad when people think he's fat now. You can easily feel his rib cage when petting him and while not thin, he is not overweight. It's just how his thick coat and neck are. Defending him bugs me. grr


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

ChiChi was 6.2 lbs in the winter, so I'm guessing now he is around 6lbs give or take a few ounces. He is 18 months old. 

Prada was 3.1 lbs maybe two weeks ago when she was last at the vets. She is 8 months this Sunday.

I get the teacup term all the time with Prada. When people look confused after I mention there is no such thing, I usually state that the breed standard calls for a dog 2-6 lbs and that she is just a normal chihuahua, just as my big boy is. Just on the smaller side of the spectrum.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ivy will be 3 in oct and Willow will be 3 in Dec. Fern is 18 months They all were recently weighed at vet a few weeks ago and both ivy and Fern were exactley both 3 lbs even and of course poor Willow was almost 12 lbs. She is having such a tough time loosing her weight.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I weigh my pups weekly or biweekly so I'm giving averages of their last weigh ins since their weight does fluctuate a bit.

*Milo* is currently 8 1/2lbs at 2 1/2yrs. He was almost 7lbs when we brought him home at 18 weeks...he's always been prone to being overweight. He was 11lbs in January but we've got him down. (yay!) I have no idea what he charted as a pup...I knew he was overweight to begin with so I never paid much attention. He was the same weight for a LONG time after we originally got him because he'd been so chunky! LOL

*Matilda* is 2 1/2yrs & weights approx 7lbs 4oz give or take a few oz. As a pup she charted around 7lbs. 

*Maxie* is 2yrs 4mo & weighs 5lbs give or take a few oz. He had been 6 1/2lbs in January but again...lost some weight since Jan (and starting the raw diet). As a pup he charted around 5lbs.

*Maribelle* is 1yr 9mo & weighs 5lbs 2oz give or take a few oz. She topped out at 5lbs 14oz until (again) we switched to raw. As a pup she charted around 4 1/2lbs. I don't think she'll put on any more weight.

*Maya* is 1yr 9mo & weighs approx 4lbs 14oz give or take a few oz. I know as a wee pup she weighed about the same as Maribelle...or 1-2oz less. So before 8 weeks she charted about 4 1/2lbs. When we got her a few months ago she was 4lbs 6oz & very boney. She is looking much better after gaining a few oz! She may gain a few more oz...but she's been the same for quite a while so I think for the most part she is done growing.

*Marley* is almost 11mo & weights apprxo 5lbs 14oz give or take a few oz. Up to 5 1/2mo he charted to be a 7-8lb adult. At 5 1/2mo he weighed 5lbs 8oz. Since started raw he's been a slow gainer. I am sure he will fill out at some point...he has been slowly doing so. But I can see him topping out at around 6 1/2-7lbs. He hasn't gotten any taller/longer for a couple months so I'm thinking he'll just put weight on by filling out.

On another note - I always find it neat how they carry weight. Weight really means nothing IMO. Maya who is our smallest weight wise LOOKS the exact same size as Marley. Milo & Matilda look the same size but there is more than a lb difference between them. And Mari & Maxie look the same size visually...but they also are very similar in weight. Anyway, Maya & Marley amaze me because they don't look like there is a pound between them. Maya just has very fine bones while Marley is the opposite.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

My girls' sizes:

*Faith*:
Age: 5 years
Weight: 6.5 lbs
Height: 9 inches
Length: 9.5 inches

*Glory*:
Age: 3 years
Weight: 7 lbs
Height: 9 inches
Length: 9.5 inches


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

i have heard that tghey grow up until 18 months but lexi didnt after about 9 months, i think it depends on the individual. lexi is 5 lb and kiki was 3.2 lb at 10 weeks, she is nearly 4 months now but seems to be getting taller than a body bigger, her legs are growing, not sure what she weighs now though, she gonna be alot bigger than lexi though x


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Bellatrix said:


> How do you handle the teacup statement? I need to get a few sentences in my head ready to say something because i get so nervous talking to strangers who seem to not understand mine and Bellas personal space but i feel i have to say something and not let them think teacup is a type of chi.
> 
> I know what you mean about different body shapes etc and weight not always looking like size, i thought Bella would look tons bigger at 3.6 pounds but she looks almost the same as when she was 2.5 pounds!
> 
> Aw, your bella is teeny tiny too


Well, I usually just say, "Well actually, there is no such thing as a teacup. I used to think so as well, but when you do research on them, their standard size is actually 2-6 lbs, so Bella is actually just a standard size." I also sometimes mention that "teacup" terms are used as kinda a "selling" strategy when in all actuality, a good breeder will not sell you a "teacup, micro, tiny toy, etc." Chihuahua. Many times though, I just let it go because people try to argue. I once had a girl I worked with who was like, "Noooo, you are wrong. I worked at a pet store and there really is a teacup Chihuahua." SO, I didn't want to argue about it. Not worth my time. It used to drive me nuts, but now I'm just like, "Whatever." I think people need to realize that there is NO TEACUP type of dog. It's not just Chihuahuas, it's all types of small breed dogs that are referred to those "tiny" names. But in my opinion, it's not worth getting in an argument about it. 




MChis said:


> I weigh my pups weekly or biweekly so I'm giving averages of their last weigh ins since their weight does fluctuate a bit.
> 
> *Milo* is currently 8 1/2lbs at 2 1/2yrs. He was almost 7lbs when we brought him home at 18 weeks...he's always been prone to being overweight. He was 11lbs in January but we've got him down. (yay!) I have no idea what he charted as a pup...I knew he was overweight to begin with so I never paid much attention. He was the same weight for a LONG time after we originally got him because he'd been so chunky! LOL
> 
> ...


I completely agree about how weight doesn't matter, but it really is how they carry the weight they have. I see that perfectly in Bella and Libby. Libby is still small, just a tad bigger than Bella, but when you hold one in one hand and the other in the other hand, Libby is a tank compared to Bella, but not really alot larger in size. I much prefer a dog who is sturdy and I feel like they are not going to break..like Bella. Love her to death, but it is a worry all the time.

P.S. You always have the cutest siggys


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I just measured leila she is 7.5 inches floor to top of upper back
and 8.5 inches from back of neck to butt.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey was 2 years old on Feb 27th and weighs 4lbs


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Just weighed my crew:

Reggie - about 4 years, 7.4 pounds He has gained about 1/2 pound since he was neutered, little piglet.

Gonzo - about 2 years, 6 pounds even. He gained some when he was on prednisone for his itchy eyes, it's almost back to normal now.

Xena - 7 months, 11 pounds. But she is a mix.

Lexxi - about 5 years, 8 pounds

Tiko - about 11 years, 4.6 pounds

Billy - 9 months, 5 pounds

Smoke - 3 months, 2 pounds, 12 oz.

Twiggy - 18 months, 2 pounds 8 oz.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Poppy is 9 months and is and has been 3 lbs 2 ozs the last two months or so

Bruno is 1 year 3 months and is and has been 4 lbs 5 oz again since he was about 7 months

Poppy and Bruno are about the same height and length but she is much more slender - as you can see in this picture - so size doesn't always equate with the weight.

Biggles who is a cross is 14 lbs at 1 year 5 months.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky was 2yrs old in April and he weights 8lbs and goes up to about 8 1/2lbs in the winter. I look as him and he is so small!! Can't imagine how small all your babies are at 4lbs etc! I think Rocky is kinda stocky and that makes him weigh heavier.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco will be two tomorrow and he weighs between 7 and 8 pounds and he has filled out alot in the past 6 months or so.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Rico is 2 years and 2 months...he weighs 5 pounds give or take an ounce.


----------



## alittlebitdramatic (Jul 27, 2010)

Honey- 2 years, 4 lbs
Mozzie- 3 years, 3 lbs
Gypsy- 4 years, 5ish lbs She is my big boofer, she towers over the others lol
Jayde- 5 years, 3.5ish lbs


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I just love seeing how many of us have more than one. Just goes to show one just isn't enough 

Lori


----------



## alittlebitdramatic (Jul 27, 2010)

Ivy's mom said:


> I just love seeing how many of us have more than one. Just goes to show one just isn't enough
> 
> Lori


2, 3 or 4 isn't enough either lol


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

all my chi's are overweight  It can also all depend on what you feed them! Unfortunately it's not me who is making them over weight but my other family members who reside in the same household even if I tell them not to feed them they do behind my back lol When people ask how much they weigh and I tell them every single time the response is "OH SO THEY AREN'T A TEACUP" I don't even bother explaining anything I just say nope.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella was 11 months old and weighed 4 pounds when we first adopted her. She kept growing taller and and her body kept growing longer. She stopped growing when she was about 1.5 years old. Bella is now 4 years old and weighs 5 pounds (weighed by our vet last week). She is a tall and slender little chi, quite active, athletic, a little tomboy. Her 4 paws have white fur that looks like white gym shoes (LOL). 

When Lina lived with us, she was 4 years old and weighed 4.5 pounds. She has a coby chihuahua body with shorter legs. She is a dainty little girl chi. Lina always looked so small and short next to Bella, and Bella is a small chi too.


----------



## lizz5000 (Jul 12, 2010)

Zoe weighed 3.6 lbs. a couple months ago at the vet. If I had to guess, I would say she usually ranges between 3.5 and 4 lbs. She will be 3 in September.

It annoys me to no avail when people ask if Zoe is a teacup. I usually respond with "No." They always follow up with, "Oh, how old is she?" After I indicate that she is well out of puppyhood they get a really confused look on their face. It amuses me dearly 

An educated response to the teacup question might go something like this, "Actually, Chihuahuas are the smallest breed of dog known to man and therefore does not have a "teacup" designation. The AKC (or whatever affiliation you prefer) recognizes the breed standard to be between 2-6 lbs."

I think most people are afraid they will get sucked into an hour long dissertation on the history of chihuahuas or fun facts only chi nerds know. They usually keep whatever misinformed comment they may have to themselves. It works great as a conversation ender for me. :wave:


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Honey weighs 1.2kgs (2.6lbs)
And she is just over 6 months old.

Milo is 2 years old and weighs 4kg (8.8lbs)

I do agree with what some people have said. Chi's carry their weight differently.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Aquarius said:


> Poppy is 9 months and is and has been 3 lbs 2 ozs the last two months or so
> 
> Bruno is 1 year 3 months and is and has been 4 lbs 5 oz again since he was about 7 months
> 
> ...


I love the photo of them at the dishwasher, they have gorgeous coats


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone, it is really interesting to read all their different ages/sizes and see how some grew past 1 year and some didn't. It's also funny how some look the same but weigh differently.

I'm not so worried about it now I've read there's alot of other under 4 pound little chi's on the forum . I've read some of the suggestions on how to handle the endless people on the way to the post box asking if she is a tea cup and i will try them out later today . I might just say no she's a tea pot!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

Channelle is nearly two years old and weighs 3 and a half pound.
Katies is about 13 months and weighs 4 and a half pounds.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Quigley is 9 months and weighs 2.7 lbs. When people ask me if he is a teacup I usually just say he is tiny unless I am in the mood to go into the whole "there are no teacup Chi's".


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Sassy is my little senior girl, she weights 3.2 pounds. A lot of people think she is still a puppy, when I tell them she is almost 13 years old, then I often get the teacup comments. I just tell them no, she's just small and let it go at that.
Chloe my new little momma weights 4 pounds, sometimes a little over and sometimes a little under. She has longer legs and looks bigger than 4 pounds to me. she is 2 and half years old.
Chloe's puppy Talitha will be 4 weeks on Friday. I am weighting her on vet scales once a week. Last Friday she was up to 6 ounces. I weight her at home thru the week but it isn't accurate. She stayed very small till I started back on bottle feedings. Now with moms milk and bottle she is gaining nicely.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Britney, 9, 5.6 pounds
Butter, 5, approximately 3.5 pounds


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Age and Weight*

Tabitha and Jerry are about 20 months old.
Jerry is 6 lbs 15 ounces (OMG!) and it's all muscle...
Tabitha is 5 lbs 6 ounces (and she is a bit overweight; which we are working on).


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Just got current weights today. 

Bailey is down a couple of oz. she's 6.1lbs at 8 months 3 weeks. 

Lulu is a mix and is my big girl at 14.6 lbs at roughly 10-11 years old.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Baby is 5.4lbs at 4 years
Perry is 5.7lbs at 14 months 
Lolly is 3.2lbs at nearly 2 years
Lolly is far to small for me in so scared of breaking her lol wish she would grow a bit


----------



## isolateyou (Jul 7, 2010)

Tessa is 3 months old (since yesterday) and weighs a WHOPPING 1.6lb!


----------



## Moony (Aug 27, 2009)

Bean is 13 months and 3.8 lbs. Zoey is 4 1/2 months and 4 lbs even. I bought an XS sweater last week thinking she'd need to grow into it for winter but no, it fits just perfectly now. I'm really bad at underestimating their sizes when I shop for clothes. Lol She's got a long, solid body with REALLY long legs. The vet's estimating Zoey will be 5 lbs and Bean will be 4 1/2.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lou_lou said:


> Baby is 5.4lbs at 4 years
> Perry is 5.7lbs at 14 months
> Lolly is 3.2lbs at nearly 2 years
> Lolly is far to small for me in so scared of breaking her lol wish she would grow a bit


A pound of Perry's must be his coat!!!!!


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

We just came from the vet Peebo is 18 weeks and 2.14 pounds I think he looks fine at this weight not chubby not skinny I did notice he seems to be getting more muscular must be all the running and couch jumping!


----------



## kfrisbee (Dec 8, 2009)

Max will be 2 in November and has hovered around 4lbs since he was about 1 year old. Right now his weight is 4.1lbs.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I got Bo weighed yesterday and hes 950g, just over 2lbs at almost 4 months.

Darcy is about a week younger than Bo and is 2 1/2lbs

Even tho there is only half a lb between them, Darcy looks huge in comparrison. 

Pixie is just over 3lbs at 7 months and Billy is 5 1/2 lb at 11 months.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

rache said:


> I got Bo weighed yesterday and hes 950g, just over 2lbs at almost 4 months.
> 
> Darcy is about a week younger than Bo and is 2 1/2lbs
> 
> ...


Aw, you're so lucky to have 3 chi's under 8 months!

I love the names pixie and darcy!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> Aw, you're so lucky to have 3 chi's under 8 months!
> 
> I love the names pixie and darcy!!




Thank you!! 

I love the names too!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

tulula is 11 months and i weighed her yesterday and she is 4lb


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Coco was just weighed at the vet today. She's at 3.4 lbs and is 1 year and 5 months old.

Cabo is about 12.6 lbs and is 2 years and 7 months old.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I weigh mine once a week on our digital scale just to make sure they are getting adequate nutrition.....Since I feed Raw...


Mia just turned 2 in April and she weighs 8.6 pounds. A liitle on the chunky side. I think she would be perfect at 7lbs.

Bailey is 18 months and weighs 8.2 pounds. He is very lean, long legged and long bodied.

Addy is 8 months and weighs 4.4 pounds. She is a very short, cobby chi. Even at just a little over 4lbs...she looks chunky to me. I expect her to top out at around 5 to 5 1/2 pounds.


----------

